# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کدوم کد نظام وظیفه رو بزنم؟

## Ghostkillercr7

با سلام خدمت دوستان
بنده سومین سال کنکورمه و امسال برای اینکه بتونم دوباره کنکور بدم و نرم سربازی، توی دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کردم و ترم اول چندتا واحد گرفتم و ترم دوم هم که میشه الان، توی مرخصی هستم... میخواستم بپرسم بنده باید کدوم کد نظام وظیفه رو بزنم؟
یه سوال دیگم داشتم و اینکه چند تا واحد پیش رو هنوز پاس نکردم و خرداد پاس میکنم، میخواستم بدونم سال اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو در این صورت باید 1395 انتخاب کنم؟
تشکر فراوان از دوستان عزیز
منتظر جوابم

----------


## Ghostkillercr7

لطفا اگه امکانش هست سریعتر جواب بدین
ممنون

----------


## Ghostkillercr7

لطفا جواب بدین خیلی مهمه و منتظرم
تشکر

----------


## afshar

سلام
 در مرحله ثبت نام کنکور هیچ فرقی نمی کنه کدام کد بزنی و فقط برای اطلاع رسانی هست 
 موقع ثبت نام در دانشگاه محل قبولی باید مستندات لازم را ارایه و تکلیف نظام وظیفه را مشخص کنی

----------


## Ghostkillercr7

> سلام
>  در مرحله ثبت نام کنکور هیچ فرقی نمی کنه کدام کد بزنی و فقط برای اطلاع رسانی هست 
>  موقع ثبت نام در دانشگاه محل قبولی باید مستندات لازم را ارایه و تکلیف نظام وظیفه را مشخص کنی


خب با توجه به شرایط بنده همون دانشجوی انصرافی یعنی کد 14 رو بزنم بهتره؟

----------

